# Please help, quickly!



## Terrapin (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey everyone. I'll make this quick. Deciding between a fully loaded 2008 Rogue, and a base model 2008 CRV. Same price, same miles. 

I"m leaning towards the Rogue, but am scared to death of the transmission problems i've been reading about. The carfax on it doesn't indicate any problems. It has about 35,000 miles on it. If it hasn't had any problem yet, does that mean it's a 'good' transmission, or is it still at risk? 

Thanks everyone. I'm supposed to go back to the dealership this afternoon, and have no idea what I"m going to do!


----------



## JunseiMotors (Jun 1, 2010)

i might be to late in seeing your topic but they are both good cars. The Rogue doesn't have a issues with the transmission as most people say or read about. There is a reprogram recall on the transmission computer which is free of charge. The warranty on the Rogue transmission is great. Even after your vehicle is out of warranty, the transmission itself still has a 10 year / 120,000 miles coverage. 

:tmi:


----------



## Teddy 57 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Rogue vs. CRV*

Both vehicles are rated very highly in Consumer Reports. CRV just a little higher than the Rogue. Both rated very well as far as the cost to maintain. Personally I chose the Rogue over the CRV because it seems everyone is driving the CRV, I wanted something a little different. I like the styling and amenities of the Rogue. I am glad I made this choice.


----------

